
Report: ‘Peak Bandwidth’ Threatens Global Economy Unless Decisive Action Taken - guan
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/04/01/report-‘peak-bandwidth’-threatens-global-economy-unless-decisive-action-taken/
======
guan
Don’t forget to click through to the original report:
<http://www.publicknowledge.org/files/docs/peak_bandwidth.pdf>

